# Segmented Arrows



## mark james (Jun 18, 2018)

Six segmented arrows with about a 70 degree angle.  Byrnes thickness sander, Byrnes table saw, Porter Cable disk sander, some jigs.  Each inlay is about .166" thick.

This was more of an attempt to try something different.  A few flaws, but I'm happy.

C & C welcomed.


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------



## thewishman (Jun 18, 2018)

That's a lot of precision work! Nice pen.


----------



## mark james (Jun 18, 2018)

Most of the process for those that want to try.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 18, 2018)

Beautiful job Mark.  I love the arrows - that took some decent planning.  Also, six???  That was gutsy!  Looks like you aligned them pretty well.


----------



## mark james (Jun 18, 2018)

Forgot these.


----------



## mark james (Jun 18, 2018)

SteveJ said:


> Beautiful job Mark.  I love the arrows - that took some decent planning.  Also, six???  That was gutsy!  Looks like you aligned them pretty well.



There are close Steve.  I was trying to get as small a spacer between the inlays as possible, but was not sure how close they would look.  As you are aware, when the blank is 7/8" thick and aligned on the OD, we are unsure if the alignment at .55" will still be decent.

I'm not partial to arrows, but this is an element I wanted to work on (more severe angles, multiple pieces) and go back to some of the Frank Lloyd Wright stained glass concepts.


----------



## Curly (Jun 18, 2018)

You're right "and more". 

Nicely done.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks for the pictures - I like how you used the disk sander to create the points.  Going with the thinner arrows made the six possible.  When I did five thicker ones the channels were so thin you could see light through them where the channels met.  

I see you got the sliding table, are you glad you got it?


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 18, 2018)

Awesome! I like that angle. :wink:


----------



## Dieseldoc (Jun 18, 2018)

Mark:

For a first run on this design I say outstanding work. Sure enjoy  your pen's.

thanks for sharing

charlie


----------



## magpens (Jun 18, 2018)

I think the result is VERY attractive, Mark !! . Congratulations !!


----------



## SteveAxelrod (Jun 18, 2018)

Beautiful segmenting Mark! I turn pens for the immediate gratification. Segmenting is one niche that is not in the cards for me, but I certainly enjoy seeing your fine craftsmanship!


----------



## Gwatson50 (Jun 18, 2018)

Great looking pen 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 18, 2018)

Awesome pen, Mark.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jun 18, 2018)

As always, a beautiful job!!!


----------



## mark james (Jun 18, 2018)

SteveJ said:


> Thanks for the pictures - I like how you used the disk sander to create the points.  Going with the thinner arrows made the six possible.  When I did five thicker ones the channels were so thin you could see light through them where the channels met.
> 
> I see you got the sliding table, are you glad you got it?



Yes, I am.  I tried to make my own, and just was not happy with my attempt.  The sled is expensive though.  There are some issues, so using it will identify what jigs still are needed.

I made a few angled plates that allow me more angles.  The way it is constructed, the adjustable bar on the left only extends to 45 degrees (I think).

I used an adjustable T square to get my right side (thickness of the slices) set, and it worked fine for repeatable cuts.  I then added the blue tape as a simple zero tolerance.  Before the blue tape, even though the slots in the sled are thin, my slices kept getting sucked into the slot, or shattered.  The tape has eliminated that problem.

In the first picture you can see the T bar on the right edge.  In the second picture the picture is from the back of the table saw so you can how I used the tape; not fancy, but took me about 10 seconds.


----------



## Pierre--- (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks for the pics and for showing this beautiful pen, Mark. 

 If you want C&cs, I would say I admire the segmenting and precision, but I am not convinced by the red wood at the point : using the same white wood would have showed the point off. 

The same  for the other extremity, where the feathers are cut straight instead of V-cut. But well, maybe it was not the easiest part to glue...:biggrin:


----------



## Dale Parrott (Jun 18, 2018)

Thank you Mark for showing us this new design and sharing how you made it.   There is one process that I'm not clear on and that is making the grooves in the  blank. I can think of a couple different ways but not sure my fingers would survive.  Would you be willing to post a photo or 2 of your setup for this.  If this has already been discussed just point me to the older thread.  Great craftsmanship on this pen!
Dale


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 18, 2018)

Amazing detail work Mark!! Looks great!


----------



## mark james (Jun 18, 2018)

Dale Parrott said:


> Thank you Mark for showing us this new design and sharing how you made it.   There is one process that I'm not clear on and that is making the grooves in the  blank. I can think of a couple different ways but not sure my fingers would survive.  Would you be willing to post a photo or 2 of your setup for this.  If this has already been discussed just point me to the older thread.  Great craftsmanship on this pen!
> Dale



No problem Dale, I'll get some of the past links and some photos.  For what its worth - I hope others (such as you have already have done) take anything I post as a spark of interest to have fun and teach me a few things.  This is simply enjoyment for me - if others can use/develop it for their enjoyment/purposes - wonderful!

I will be stealing (with credit) your middle square section concept.  I love that element, just need to figure out how to get it into "my technique" of slots close to .2" wide.


----------



## JohnU (Jun 18, 2018)

I love it!  I’m so glad you did this.  I thought of arrows when I seen your demo pen in Chicago and wanted to try but I don’t think I have the best tools for that job.  Coming from a family of traditional bow hunters I love this idea and I’m very happy to see you pulled it off.  Not at all surprised with Your eye for detail and skill level.  Still very happy to see the final master piece.  As always, thanks for sharing Mark!  Can’t wait to see what’s  next.


----------



## mark james (Jun 18, 2018)

Dale Parrott said:


> There is one process that I'm not clear on and that is making the grooves in the  blank. I can think of a couple different ways but not sure my fingers would survive.  Would you be willing to post a photo or 2 of your setup for this.
> Dale



These are slots made with a trim router and a slitting blade.  This is a previous thread that has some discussion and pictures.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f179/billet-rings-145603/

Basically, I have a 1950's vintage Atlas Clausing Metal Lathe, motor was tore out ages ago.  BUT, it has a 360 degree indexing plate welded to the headstock, and a mounting for a trim router that I have readapted for my purposes.  The only purpose in life for this hunk of metal is to hold material between centers, cut slots in as many combinations as I can imagine.

I have been using different slitting blades from:  Wisconsin Knife Works.

Basically, I can cut slots in 1" Hard Maple dowels (or any base material), any dimension wide (.06", .0625", .070" , etc...) to whatever depth I want, in any combination of numbers per dowel (I have done 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 12).  The higher I go, the less material I have at depth (sometimes none).

The machine is named "Frankie" and it has earned it's keep!

Ask any questions!  (Oh, If you want some slotted blanks to play with via "my technique" - send me a PM - and anyone else who may read this.  Some folks cuts staves (pie shaped long segments), I cut straight bottom slots.  No worries for my fingers - this is why I have no problem making "starting blanks" for others).


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jun 18, 2018)

You outdid yourself with this one.  My favorite segmented pen!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 18, 2018)

Sweet!


----------



## mark james (Jun 18, 2018)

BRobbins629 said:


> Sweet!



I need to get back to Diamonds!  I actually have some thoughts brewing, if they work I'll post the ones together with yours.


----------



## mark james (Jun 18, 2018)

Pierre--- said:


> Thanks for the pics and for showing this beautiful pen, Mark.
> 
> If you want C&cs, I would say I admire the segmenting and precision, but I am not convinced by the red wood at the point : using the same white wood would have showed the point off.
> 
> The same  for the other extremity, where the feathers are cut straight instead of V-cut. But well, maybe it was not the easiest part to glue...:biggrin:



You are correct on both points Pierre!  A more vibrant color would have worked better.  The arrow points are wenge, so they are blackish, and in person fairly distinct, but I agree that a different color (which I have) of veneer would highlight the divisions better.

Thanks for the tips - will only help next time.


----------



## Dale Parrott (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks for the slot cutting explanation. I'm thinking it's time to turn the shop AC on and start experimenting.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 18, 2018)

Are you using pre-turned hardwood dowels?  That is a great idea - I've been turning pen blanks down which doesn't give me much room for the grooves with the set-up I've been using.  Thanks for the pics, it will improve my methods.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 18, 2018)

Outstanding, Amazing, Awesome, WOW - are all understatements!!

Beautiful Mark, just Beautiful!


----------



## TattooedTurner (Jun 18, 2018)

Outstanding work Mark! I couldn’t imagine the time involved just in cutting, shaping, and gluing up the blank. You have far more patience than I do!


----------



## mark james (Jun 18, 2018)

SteveJ said:


> Are you using pre-turned hardwood dowels?  That is a great idea - I've been turning pen blanks down which doesn't give me much room for the grooves with the set-up I've been using.  Thanks for the pics, it will improve my methods.



Bell Forest:  1" x 30" Hard Maple Dowels.  Several years ago I bought the bulk Pack (105 piece), may never need any more, forever!  Exotic Wood Dowels | Exotic Wood, Birdseye Maple, Curly Maple, Tiger Maple - Bell Forest Products


----------



## Aces-High (Jun 19, 2018)

That is great looking Mark


----------



## dogcatcher (Jun 19, 2018)

Outstanding job, thanks for sharing your processes.  

I have that same Atlas Clausing lathe, except mine is the metric version.  Ran out of room and put it in storage about 12 years ago.  Almost tempted to get it out pf storage, but my Taig does my work for now.


----------



## Bryguy (Jun 19, 2018)

Very impressive. Your segments are an inspiration for me.


----------



## ajollydds (Jun 19, 2018)

Fabulous, mark!  Love the concept and precision. Another bookmarked page [emoji6].


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 19, 2018)

Amazing!!


----------



## Chris Labedz (Jun 19, 2018)

Absolutely amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mark james (Jul 13, 2018)

*Bump for Keith*

Keith, this is the thread I was mentioning.

Cut your slices at a more severe angle, thinner, thinner veneers, and you're good to go.  I'll also suggest constructing a 5, 6 ,7 inlay vs your 4.  The arrows will be much closer.  But that may not be what you want.

Good luck.

Several other threads:  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/mismatched-chevrons-154066/.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/pen-153810/.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/20-piece-segmented-chevron-finial-150146/


----------

